# Reverse osmosis de-ionized water...



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have started to use this water for my central and south american cichlid tanks and im wondering what else i can do besides buffer to make my water better for my cichlids? i know there are aquarium trace elements i can add but im not sure what would be best for my cichlids. i understand that filtering water in this manner can deplete essential elements and i want to put them back.
thanks for all input.


----------



## Beyy-up (Sep 8, 2012)

CA cichlids do not need or benefit from RO water. The water there is hard with a lot of calcium. SA ciclids, especially Amazonian do. Check the habitats and alter you H2o accordingly.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

ok i realize my post was a bit vague. i use r/o water and buffer it because my city water smells and tastes like chemicals so i dont want that in my tank. the city i lived in previously as fine but i moved and switched to ro. i was more looking for a cichlid tace element addative or somering like discus proper water chemistry for centrals. i have checked my fish habitats/care but i feel buffering alone is not enough.


----------



## Beyy-up (Sep 8, 2012)

If thats the case I would think marines salts would be your best answer since RO has had all the minerals removed. At least for your CA cichlids.

If you let that city water sit for 24 hours all the chemicals will disipate and be fish safe. I would run an airstone in it.


----------



## Rocksor (May 12, 2012)

Seachem American Cichlid Salt

SOUTH AMERICAN: Use 2.5 g (1/2 teaspoon). 
CENTRAL AMERICAN: Use 1.25 g (1/4 teaspoon).

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... dSalt.html


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks i just got off the phone with seachem and this is what ill be adding along with acid/alkiline buffers and i would appreciate anyone elses experience with rodi water and american cichlids.


----------



## mrmann (Sep 30, 2006)

Rocksor said:


> Seachem American Cichlid Salt
> 
> SOUTH AMERICAN: Use 2.5 g (1/2 teaspoon).
> CENTRAL AMERICAN: Use 1.25 g (1/4 teaspoon).
> ...


I use this and have had no issues. Good product for those of us that use RO water.


----------

